# seafood / cocktail sauce



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I guess I use a bit of cheaters recipe, I make it with ketchup and horseradish, add in a little lemon juice, lea and perrins and a dash of tabasco. I was wondering if there is a perhaps a better recipe, or even if there was something a little bit "non-traditional" that you guys make for shrimp cocktails, and the like ?


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

That's basically the same recipe I use. I use Hunt's ketchup, it seems to be thicker. Some people make their own ketchup during harvest time and use it for the shrimp cocktail. 

I also make my own mayo and add horseradish and garlic for shrimp sauce instead of the ketchup based sauce. It is a nice change.

[ June 05, 2001: Message edited by: logose ]


----------

